# How to set a snare



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys, so I’m not asking how to set a snare in the field. I’m asking, how to I prepare the snare to be ready for the field? More specifically, how do I thread it into the “springs/coils”. I bought some snares and they came with directions, but the directions are very vague. I will post a picture of the types of snares I now have for better understanding. But they have 2 sets of small springs on them. Somehow I am supposed to do a “left hand thread” to one of the springs, for what I am assuming will act as the lock once an animal is trapped, I have no idea. I’ll post a picture of the directions too. Can’t find any videos online for my type of snares, so now I turning to the experts.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Wish I could help but my snares have a torsion spring and trigger pretty straight up ..post a pic when you have them done ,got my curiosity perked .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Just realized I never posted a photo of the snares. Here is a link to the exact snares I have.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/coyote-eliminator-snare-traps-12-pack?a=2047835&pm2d=CSE-SPG-15-PLA&utm_medium=PLA&utm_source=Google&utm_campaign=CI&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvff0t9ek4AIVzLjACh0VxgnKEAQYAiABEgKQLfD_BwE


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

picture is worth a thousand words .. first off there is only one spring , the smaller one is a support collar or whammy that is used to hold the snare on your support wire . I used some of these on my first snares that I had but they have all been discarded as I prefer to use poly ones . They are easier to use and hold the snare tight to the wire , but to each his own .

Expand the photo and it should be relatively simple to build your snares .


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Here’s are the snares just as they came right out of the pack and how they look in that photo. So there isn’t anything else that I need to do for them to be ready to go? They do tighten and sort of lock in place without releasing tension on one wire. I guess I just assumed there would be more to it lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Im unfamiliar with that type of snare but appears ready for the field . That cone shaped spring , support collar mounts on the support wire by twising it like a screw , thats what they were talking about in your first post . I would still place them in some boiling water with baking soda to dull the finish and remove some shine but some folks claim the shine doesnt matter . I do it in a sealable gallon can and use a half box of soda and shake it every 15 mins and turn back and forth for an hr so soda doesnt settle out and coat the bottom ones . Good luck .


----------

